# Delphi to Supply Sirius Radios to Ford



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Delphi said it will supply Sirius satellite radio receivers to Ford Motor Co. for select 2006 Ford and Lincoln Mercury models beginning this summer.

Company officials announced the Sirius move Tuesday at the 2005 North American International Auto Show in Detroit.

The Sirius units will be a factory-installed option on 2006 model-year vehicles, including the Ford F-150, Ford Explorer, Lincoln Mark LT and Mercury Mountaineer. The radios will be offered on additional future models, the company said. Delphi supplies AM/FM/CD playback head units to Ford today on various Ford models.

http://www.skyreport.com (Used with permission)


----------

